# Politics and News > UK, Canada, Oz, NZ >  The essential English dress sense!

## Moonie

.
And here (according to the Sun is your guide to modern style (though its no Carnaby Street)):

NINTCHDBPICT000618558602.jpg

And here is his complete guide to making you look good:

https://www.thesun.co.uk/fabulous/13...-diana-meghan/

.

----------


## kazenatsu

Looks like something for a climate warmer than England is for two-thirds of the year.

I think they were just poking some fun at the prince, highlighting his wacky dress styles.

----------


## MedicineBow

Lol. Okay. The yellow top makes him look like big bird.

----------


## Moonie

.
My school always told me that we would never get girlfriends unless we followed the social guidelines of our leaders.

And the kilt gives a sense mystery to the fairer sex.
.

----------


## Glasgow Guy

If you search to buy one, lists as women's?

Eleventy Short Sleeve Military Jacket - Farfetch

----------


## Moonie

.
On searching Bing Images they were almost exclusively for the man of the plantation:


.

----------


## Neo

> .
> My school always told me that we would never get girlfriends unless we followed the social guidelines of our leaders.
> 
> And the kilt gives a sense mystery to the fairer sex.
> .


It seems everyone in America are going to go out and buy this range of style for the next 4 years.

----------


## US Conservative

Even though it was just from a music video from 25 years ago, I assume this is still how the English dress.

----------


## Moonie

.
And here is very much the real English style:

Just add a cravat to your safari suit and watch the foreigners cringe!


.

----------


## Neo

> .
> And here is very much the real English style:
> 
> Just add a cravat to your safari suit and watch the foreigners cringe!
> 
> 
> .

----------


## 2cent

Oh, lawzy.  _This_ is supposed to look like someone who's "been making full use of the gym?"    :Smiley ROFLMAO:  
(Apologies for the large pic, but don't know how to narrow it down.  To where it _really_ needs to be. lol)  He's downright _scrawny. _ And his stance is that of a queer, as if no one noticed.  Glad I don't listen to the supposed "fashion conscious" of England.

----------


## Jen

Some style are better off never spoken of in polite company.

----------


## Neo

> Oh, lawzy.  _This_ is supposed to look like someone who's "been making full use of the gym?"    
> (Apologies for the large pic, but don't know how to narrow it down.  To where it _really_ needs to be. lol)  He's downright _scrawny. _ And his stance is that of a queer, as if no one noticed.  Glad I don't listen to the supposed "fashion conscious" of England.

----------

